# Im a noob breeder need help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## funkyhunky (Oct 17, 2005)

uhh... i got 4 ootheca laid within 2 weeks of eachother.... i have no idea what to do with them. i only have 1 container sufficient for an ootheca hatching. HELP ME!

:shock:


----------



## hortus (Oct 17, 2005)

if you give 2 away problem solved

id keep 2 in cse ones a dud


----------



## Andrew (Oct 17, 2005)

Lol Erick...just keep the others in the fridge or in a plastic cup outside and release the nymphs in the spring.


----------



## funkyhunky (Oct 17, 2005)

but if the container is too small wont they eat eachother?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, yeah, they'll eat each other either way. You can hatch them out in smaller containers and then move them to something larger, or you can do what I said before and release the nymphs in the spring.


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2009)

What if the species cant survive the fridge? And your not a noob breeder.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 31, 2009)

if u want to keep them and have them all hatch, just use a box (do a search cause somewhere on here is pic I made of one) and use screen . a box is a s good a house as any!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 31, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> if u want to keep them and have them all hatch, just use a box (do a search cause somewhere on here is pic I made of one) and use screen . a box is a s good a house as any!


Yeah, that really was a great box, cheap and effective. I tried searching &lt;cardboard box&gt; but our engine doesn't track three letter words! I think that you posted it around the middle of last year. Can you remember the name of the thread? Perhaps you could post the pix again!


----------



## bassist (May 31, 2009)

Am I the only one that noticed this thread is like 4 years old?

Epic bump.


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 1, 2009)

bassist said:


> Am I the only one that noticed this thread is like 4 years old?Epic bump.


That's because Agent A is fond of resurrecting long lost topics


----------



## agent A (Jun 1, 2009)

So what. There's no rule against it. I like to bring the good old times back.


----------

